# Need fog light recommendation please.



## Paul L (Mar 2, 2006)

I like to add a pair of fog lights to my 01 GXE and have done quite extensive research. Most of them are about wiring and I need some recommendation about what to buy.

I need a plug and play type without modification of the fitting because I am not a handy person. The Nissan pair are too expensive. I found a name call IKQ by a company called Keystone but can't find much about their product. The most common name showing out is Blinglights on ebays but read tons of negative comment about them. Then I found this.

Sentra HID Kit

Anyone has experience about this type of HID fog light? Are they plug and play? It seems too good to be true. $80 for a HID kit!!!

Thanks.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

If you're not handy then you first have to find out if your car is prewired for fog lights - meaning that all the wiring is in place from the factory and all you have to do is connect the fogs to the existing harnesses. Secondly, if the car is prewired, you will need a new light switch with the "fog" option - this replaces your existing headlight switch.

If your car is not prewired, you can buy an aftermarket kit that comes with lights, wiring that includes an inline fuse and an on/off switch. If you decide to go this route, make sure you get ones that are specifically made for your car with the proper bumper brackets otherwise you will have a helluva time trying to fit them properly. Also you might want to get this done by a professional. 

NB: do not buy aftermarket lights that come with generic brackets (like Blinglights) - *they must have the brackets specifically for your car!!*

Nothing wrong the HID kit you're looking at but you still need the lamp assemblies and wiring for those to work.


----------



## el_flaco_91 (Sep 17, 2009)

i have a problem with my originals Fog's... so i want another ones new, but i dont know if i put the new ones the problem would still there

about my fog's, one its good and the other dont... when i put the bulb in it work but when i click off the FOG's and start them again... only one work and the other not!! lol what can be, a short?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

the one that doesn't work, does the bulb keep blowing when you put a new one in or it's just not lighting up?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if your car doesn't already have fog lights, there is no "plug and play", Paul. Any foglight kit will require you to run wires, connect to a power source, run a switch into the cabin, and bolt on the lights to whatever position you want.


----------



## el_flaco_91 (Sep 17, 2009)

Faja said:


> the one that doesn't work, does the bulb keep blowing when you put a new one in or it's just not lighting up?


No it doesn't blow... just not light up... and the bulb is good cuz i cheked with the other Fog.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

check the connections for everything, if that doesn't work you've probably got a short somewhere.


----------



## Paul L (Mar 2, 2006)

chimmike said:


> if your car doesn't already have fog lights, there is no "plug and play", Paul. Any foglight kit will require you to run wires, connect to a power source, run a switch into the cabin, and bolt on the lights to whatever position you want.



Thanks.

I checked the relay has wired coming out and there is a fog light fuse in the fuse box, I read that if my car have these 2, it most likely is pre-wired. If I can find wires, I think I can solder a switch.

Bolt on the lights is where I don't feel comfortable. I like to have the plug and play into the factory fog light position. That means the kit that I buy need to have the correct mounting kit.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

You have to check behind your bumper in the vicinity of where your fog lamps will go and see if you have an empty wiring harness - one on each side. Sometimes it will be just tied on to the radiator support or maybe plugged into your window washer reservoir. If you see those connectors then you can just go to ebay and get ones made for your car - something like this:

00 01 02 03 NISSAN SENTRA HALO PROJECTOR FOG LIGHTS:eBay Motors (item 370305077458 end time Dec-20-09 16:51:27 PST)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Again, it's not as simple as connecting the foglights. You'll need to wire in a new light stalk, and there's more than that. There is no plug and play solution for you.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

chimmike said:


> Again, it's not as simple as connecting the foglights. You'll need to wire in a new light stalk, and there's more than that. There is no plug and play solution for you.


Yes, Chimmike is correct - I forgot about the switch too!!!


----------



## Paul L (Mar 2, 2006)

Faja said:


> Yes, Chimmike is correct - I forgot about the switch too!!!


Can't we just wire an on/off switch like any electrical appliance instead of replacing the one on the stalk?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Paul L said:


> Can't we just wire an on/off switch like any electrical appliance instead of replacing the one on the stalk?


yes you can but I think the point he's trying to make is that it is "not plug and play"!! You will have to find the lead wire for your fog lights (assuming it is prewired) and run that to the switch along with another wire to an ignition power source. It's not complicated if you know what you're doing but I think you started off your thread with "I'm not a handy person" so he's just pointing out the obstructions you're gonna come across if trying to do it yourself.


----------



## Paul L (Mar 2, 2006)

Faja said:


> yes you can but I think the point he's trying to make is that it is "not plug and play"!! You will have to find the lead wire for your fog lights (assuming it is prewired) and run that to the switch along with another wire to an ignition power source. It's not complicated if you know what you're doing but I think you started off your thread with "I'm not a handy person" so he's just pointing out the obstructions you're gonna come across if trying to do it yourself.


The wirings sound complicated to me. I thought if I can find the wire that going to the stalk switch, all I need is to connect it to an external switch in stead of the stalk switch. All other connection should be there. If that is not the case, I may just forget about it.


----------



## el_flaco_91 (Sep 17, 2009)

Faja said:


> 00 01 02 03 NISSAN SENTRA HALO PROJECTOR FOG LIGHTS:eBay Motors (item 370305077458 end time Dec-20-09 16:51:27 PST)


Doubts: 
1) in the description of the product saids that "it's HID conversion kit ready"... so i can buy an H3 HID kit and it would fit perfectly?

3) The Halo color is white it says... can I change the white bulb for another color?

2) in another threat i was reading that u cant fit an H3 HID kit to the OEM fog lights? is that correct?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Paul L said:


> The wirings sound complicated to me. I thought if I can find the wire that going to the stalk switch, all I need is to connect it to an external switch in stead of the stalk switch. All other connection should be there. If that is not the case, I may just forget about it.


PM me if you really want to do it and I'll walk you thru' the process.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

el_flaco_91 said:


> Doubts:
> 1) in the description of the product saids that "it's HID conversion kit ready"... so i can buy an H3 HID kit and it would fit perfectly?
> 
> 3) The Halo color is white it says... can I change the white bulb for another color?
> ...


1) you can buy the HID kit but there is no guarantee it will fit "perfectly" - see #3

2) I don't think you can change that but you can ask the seller if they have different colours

3) These are halogen projector fog lights and they're not really made for HID bulbs but that doesn't stop people from doing it. Some bulbs will be a direct fit and some you will have to do some modification to make them fit


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Paul L said:


> Can't we just wire an on/off switch like any electrical appliance instead of replacing the one on the stalk?


if you're going to go that far, you can't even use the factory foglights to do that, really.

your best bet would be to spend the money on some good PIAA foglights or hellas and install them yourself. Run the power via fuse to the battery with the switch in the cabin. It's pretty easy to run wires thru the firewall in the b15. Shouldn't take more than an hour to do, taking your time mounting the fogs and everything.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Paul L said:


> The wirings sound complicated to me. I thought if I can find the wire that going to the stalk switch, all I need is to connect it to an external switch in stead of the stalk switch. All other connection should be there. If that is not the case, I may just forget about it.


Paul,

Your thread kind of got hijacked, but if you really want original looking fog lights, here's what you can do.

1) Get an original or OEM style set of fog lights and brackets. They're on eBay and I'm sure other places. You'll have to figure out how to install them if they don't come with mounting instructions.

2) Buy a generic fog light wiring kit, WITH RELAY AND ILLUMINATED SWITCH, from any parts store or online. This avoids the need to rewire your existing light switch and replace the light switch assembly. I'm really not sure how you would do that anyway.

3) Most of the off/on switches that come with the wiring kits are pretty sorry. You may want to replace it with one you like that blends well with your dash and spend a little time figuring out where it will fit well and be handy to see and use. Or just use the bracket that comes with the switch to mount it. However, if you like the switch that comes with the kit, use it.

4) Hook everything up as per the wiring kit instructions. You will have to cut into the fog light wires to connect them to the aftermarket wiring and find a place under the hood to mount the relay.

It's really quite simple to do this and if you take your time and think through how you run your wiring and how you place the relay and switch, most people will be unable to tell it's not factory.


----------

